# Rate my appearance from 1-10 please.



## LonelyTeen (Jan 16, 2013)

Please, thank you.


----------



## LonelyTeen (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

insecure/10


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

you don't look like you have SA at all. I see boys like you all the time, and they mostly have girlfriends and lots of friends. so if you have problems, I _really _dont think its your looks.
=)
I don't like rating though..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You have to learn to become comfortable in your own skin.
These ratings are going to go in one eye and out the other.
How YOU feel about YOURSELF is more important than posing this on the Internetz.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> You have to learn to become comfortable in your own skin.
> These ratings are going to go in one eye and out the other.
> How YOU feel about YOURSELF is more important than posing this on the Internetz.


i agree with this 100%


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

infamous93 said:


> insecure/10


This. How you carry yourself is just as important as what you look like.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

You look average looking to me. So 5-6. You're not ugly in my opinion.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I gave u a 7 bro


No ****


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I accidentally put 1, so ignore that lol


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> I accidentally put 1, so ignore that lol


I was wondering who voted that lol


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

A 5/10. No major complaints.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> I accidentally put 1, so ignore that lol


aha, ive always wanted to make a thread like this but im afraid im gonna get a whole bunch of ones and that itll destroy the confidence ive been working on developing


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Above average. Also, you've registered using my old name. Thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## stookified (Sep 15, 2012)

refuse to rate people


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

infamous93 said:


> insecure/10


This


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

stop worrying so much about what everyone else thinks, gosh. I won't even rate you because you shouldn't give a **** about my opinion.


----------

